# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  PLEASE HELP

## Jamezoar

So i have a little sibling in grade 6, we are not in SA atm, but i need online books for him to learn from, school textbooks.. is that considered piracy? because the place i live in right now they have a website for the their national school books, is there a website were i could get pdf versions of the textbooks i get at school, like the "e-classroom" series.. please? i really need it

----------

